
Howto use USB to Recharge Lithium Battery (Li-Ion)  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/howto-use-usb-to-recharge-lithium-battery-li-ion
======
jws
Short answer from article: Use a standard USB->battery charger IC. There are a
bunch of them on the market.

Two extra tidbits:

1) Most (all?) of these ICs are surface mount only. Come to the 21st century
you through hole barbarians.

2) The article implies that drawing more than 500mA will shut down a USB port.
This would be nice, but consider that the people who designed your
laptop/desktop/whatever can save $1/unit by leaving out the USB overcurrent
protection. They probably did.

------
hackman99
Interesting article, great the application/example Single Chip Battery CHARGER
from USB

------
ionela
For an embedded system with USB that requires recharging of Lithium batteries
there are many considerations to be made before you can safely, accurately and
quickly recharge the batteries.

